# Hitch Storage



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi there,
I hope that that all are enjoying the long weekend but for those of us left behind I have a simple question. Where and how do you store your hitch set up while at the campground? I have an Equalizer and do not usually take the bars off because of all of the grease. For that matter where do you store at home?

Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the round bar Husky and I leave the drawbar on the truck while camping and put the bars in a garbage bag in the front pass through. I lock the draw bar with locking clip so it don't get missing in some parking lot. While at home I hang the bars on the shed wall and leave the heavy part on the floor in the corner. I do cheat and use my golf cart to haul them to the shed. I quess we're the only two that didn't get away huh?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not the only 2......I am home too!!!

With my setup, I just slip a shopping bag over the hitch while camping, and stuff the WD bars in the pass thru. At home, I put the hitch in a bag again and slip it into the pass thru also......but my setup is different than the Equalizers.

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

No you are the only two.....and to make it worse I have to work tonite and tomorrow. But I do get Monday off. But my wife is working that day so I guess that I will just be doing yard work.

I have a Reese Dual Cam and I place the bars and the draw bar in the front compartment.

Gary


----------



## MeatMan (Aug 21, 2005)

I first recommend that you go easier with the grease. I was overdoing it on my previous trailer. I use a light coat of heavy weight oil now and it's a definite improvement. I put 3 things on the front of my new outback for my hitch, etc. when I'm in a park. 1st I put a chrome garment hook on each side to hang my chains on. I put a plug holder from Walmart on the front that my pigtail fits right in, and I built 2 hanging brackets out of strap iron that slide right on the frame and have a tray to lay my equalizer bars, sway bar, and pipe in. This keeps everything out of the dirt especially when it rains. If I had a camera I would include pix. hopes this helps. Meatman


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I leave my Equalizer set-up on the van while camping and along the wall inside the garage when home.


----------



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

Add me to the at home list,
I also store my bars in the front compartment

mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I put them in bike area, or leave them outside under the trailer. (when safe)

I don't grease mine at all. (silicone only)


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we, luckily, are out on a 2 week trip







!! visiting my father in law so I got to check in for email and also a quick browse here.

I leave the hitch on my truck. I have round bars on my reese WD, and they fit quite nicely next to the propane tanks under the flimsy white cover. that way, no grease inside the morgue drawer.

scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is what I did for my hitch bars on my previous Outback. Hitch Bar Storage


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

For whatever it's worth... happened to be in the Sterling State Park office in the morning when a guy came in to report his hitch had been stolen off his TV during the night.

I lock mine away in the front pass-through now, in the space that was occupied by the blocks and wheel chocks - they trade places back and forth.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep my hitch locked on my tv at all times

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I always put my hitch in the storage compartment. Don't want to take any chances that someone will walk off with it (or any parts of it). Hitch and bars all get put away.

Mark


----------

